# RLE - Real Energy Corporation



## System (22 November 2013)

Real Energy Corporation Limited is an Australian oil and gas explorer, and is the operator of several large tenements in the Cooper-Eromanga Basins.

http://www.realenergy.com.au

Real Energy Corporation Limited (RLE) is expected to list on the ASX on December 5th, 2013.


----------



## Telamelo (23 May 2016)

RLE very nice announcement: "Gas fracture stimulation commences in Cooper Basin" highlights great potential over the coming weeks imo   please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (23 May 2016)

23/05/16 Real Energy Corporation Limited (RLE) is pleased to announce that the company has commenced the five-stage fracture stimulation program of Tamarama-1 well located in the Windorah Gas Project in ATP 927P, Cooper Basin, Queensland.  During the weekend, all necessary pressure tests of high pressure wellhead and fracture stimulation equipment were successfully completed.

(i) Real Energy is well placed to unlock significant value from its Cooper Basin acreage-taking advantage of growing demand for gas in the Eastern States of Australia

(ii) Program designed to test Toolachee & Patchawarra formations below 2,300 metres

(iii) Five-stage Fracture Stimulation program expected to take about two weeks

(iv) Program represents next step in unlocking value from Real's Cooper Basin acreage which has independently estimated total mean gas in place of 13.76 TCF

http://www.realenergy.com.au/images...RLE_Initiating_Coverage_14_Oct 2015_Final.pdf highlights a possible 52c price valuation target!

Has about 204M shares on issue with just over $10M+ cash in the bank (as of end of Q1 2016)

--------------------------------------------
Chart indicator's have turned positive/bullish noting "Real Energy hits seven-month high on strong volume!"

Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (27 May 2016)

RLE pre-open +10% @.165c showing 32 buyers for 1,809,784 units vs 10 sellers for 295,154 units

please dyor ........... Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2016)

Await 'Cooper Basin gas flow rate news' due any day now..   meanwhile, closed +10.24% today.   Cheers tela


----------



## sptrawler (21 May 2020)

It has been a while since Real Energy has popped up, looks as though they may be changing tack, into hydrogen.

https://www.h2-view.com/story/real-energy-pursuing-hydrogen-through-new-subsidiary/
From the article:
Real Energy Corporation will assess the commercial viability of building, owning and operating a hydrogen fuel plant in Queensland, Australia through a new subsidiary.

Pure Hydrogen Corporation has been established to undertake a detailed scoping study and the new subsidiary has already made progress earmarking two potential sites in Queensland to establish a large-scale hydrogen plant.

According to Real Energy, the plant would have a minimum annual production capacity of 36 million kilograms – enough to power 240,000 Hyundai Nexo’s for a year.

Potential project sites are being reviewed in the Surat Basin, adjacent to Real Energy’s existing 50% owned Project Venus CSG project, as well as another site near Gladstone.

The scoping studies will be undertaken by an experienced engineering consulting firm and a dedicated team that Pure Hydrogen Corporation will establish. The company will also assess eligibility for government funding.

“For some time our Board has been assessing the options for establishing a dedicated entity to assess opportunities to build a large-scale hydrogen fuel plant in Queensland,” Real Energy’s Managing Director Scott Brown said.

“The Queensland Government has shown its commitment to supporting the development of large energy projects and this is also the case for renewable energy projects – the $2bn lithium-ion battery cell gigafactory in Townsville being developed by Imperium3 is one such example.”

“With the Federal Government also committed to this sector, we believe our investment and commitment to these scoping studies is appropriately timed and we see enormous potential to develop a hydrogen industry in Australia.


----------



## greggles (10 December 2020)

Real Energy Corporation Limited (RLE) is merging with Strata X Energy Limited (SXA) to become Pure Energy.

The announcement is really just a PR pamphlet that gives a reasonable amount of detail about the business model going forward but not much about the merger itself.

Announcement got the market all worked up though. RLE flew at the open, hitting an early high of 4.5c but has now settled back to be trading at 3.1c, a gain of 14.8% on yesterday's close.

I'm sure there will be a follow-up announcement with further details, but for now it's hard to say what the prospects are for the merged entity. Not enough information to go on.


----------



## barney (10 December 2020)

Interesting looking technology ..... Chart looking positive as well.  Need to take a closer look at this one.


----------



## System (26 March 2021)

On March 25th, 2021, Real Energy Corporation Limited (RLE) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between RLE and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in RLE by Pure Hydrogen Corporation Limited.


----------

